# Mau Tempo- Espinho



## Miguel96 (2 Out 2013 às 23:17)

A precipitação intensa que caiu entre as 20:10 e as 20:30 horas (aproximadamente) gerou várias inundações e uma derrocada como mostram as fotos.
Este aguaceiro pontualmente forte e localizado fez acumular *22,6 mm *de precipitação.

Desabamento do passeio e do muro no cruzamento da rua 32 com a rua 62 em Espinho






Inundação na Avenida 24 em Espinho





Ainda no facebook ( Maré Viva - https://www.facebook.com/mv.online?fref=ts)onde retirei esta notícia ainda falava nos comentários de uma inundação duma Farmácia (Grande Farmácia) em Espinho.

Até ao momento são as imagens e noticias que eu tenho.


----------

